# Equi-view: A member journal from the horses' points of view



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

But horses can't take pictures!


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Trinity: Don't you worry Zexious, that's what humans are for! 

Here is a photo of my lovely head wound now that most of the blood has been rinsed off


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Jessie: My humans came out yesterday day morning and actually came to catch Dude, Trinity and I, we were led down to the end of the road and loaded in a trailer. I had a lovely long relaxing trailer ride and we came to a place where it is actually DRY! and there is green grass! we got put into a temporary pasture, then while the humans went to find us water, we might of kinda broke out and went running around . they put us back in and got the electricity working on the fence. Today everybody got worked with, the human rode Dude and led me; it was a little nerve wracking at first but then I figured it wasn't so bad. The human played with me for a while longer and almost got on. she is really nice and calm I like her, maybe riding with her again won't be so bad. 

Trinity: Hehehe It was fun watching the humans chase us around, it wasn't my fault I needed to stretch my legs. today I had to do groundwork until I was soaking wet, the Nerve! then the human got on and made me do rollbacks, I showed her though! I can go right through trees no problem her not so much! smacking into a few trees didn't seem to deter her at all, so I decided to listen up before she got too annoying. we worked for a really long time on our rollbacks then loped a few times. It is nice not fighting every time we lope I am fairly sure the human prefers it when I use listen to her directions while loping, who knew? I was just trying to help, but I suppose if she won't appreciate me I'll go along with her plans to keep the peace.


----------



## Shui Long (Apr 12, 2014)

This is gorgeous!! And so cleverly written.  makes me wonder what's going on in the heads of the horses in my life... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesse: my poor human has been run off her feet lately and hasn't had a chance to post our activities in the past few days. After our last post the human did some groundwork I may have overreacted a bit to a couple of things. I know the human did all of this stuff a long time ago, but I am a little more wary now. Can I really be blamed for being a little scared of saddles being tossed at me and a rope going around my butt? I got over it though and then she led me around from Dude's back again we walked and trotted then my other human came over to visit, he called her a chicken, then got on my back we sat there for a minute and he got down. After that she decided she had to get on, her and I moved around a bit I was only a little bit nervous and maybe a little confused (it has been a long time since I was ridden) she didn't ride for very long, but we were both calm. The next day we went home it was thankfully much drier than when we left, it finally feels like winter is over WAHOO!!! We made it clear how happy we were the other day when the human came out, she came in to catch someone and we ran and bucked back and forth across the pasture inviting her to come play too! She didn't seem too happy about it though. Eventually she caught Trinity and led her over to Buddy and Rea's pasture then those two tried to get her to play too. Eventually she just gave up, oops I guess she had somewhere to be. 

Rea: so the other three got to head off on a vacation, or something and we got to stay at home, the first day they left the wind was so strong that it blew the dang fence over! Bud and I just stayed put, we had feed and water there, plus if I would have gone out I would have had to visit my son and I know he would of tried to grab a drink. It is time for him to grow up and stand on his own four hooves. When everyone came home three days later the humans fed Buddy and I lots of treats and called us the best horses in the world! That was an unexpected bonus I guess they didn't notice that Buddy drooled in the water trough, and the state of my mane. 

Just look at that fence!










the humans put up some temporary electric fencing until they can get some bigger posts in, I am a little disappointed in them we should have proved that we can stay put without that now!

Assassin: Lately I have been giving the humans shows every time they come out, reining maneuvers, airs above ground, leaps and twirls, I am magnificent! I should say every time they bring a camera, I cannot allow them to record my performances. Perhaps once I am all cleaned up for summer I will allow it, who knows by then the human may be so desperate that she camps out next to the corral with a camera all day. 

Dude: Lately it seems that I only get any attention when I am helping out with Jesse, oh well, at least I'm not being worked to death and I still get fed. 

Trinity: The human is persistent in her pursuit of groundwork perfection, I resent this, it is a lot of work and I would just rather not behave. It is hilarious watching her feet leave the ground for a second every time I gave a good tug. I even went so far as to pull the lead out of her hand and go for a brisk trot down the road, she came and grabbed me and put me back to work. She is just too darn stubborn, she makes things so much harder for herself, if she would just relax and let me make the decisions for her we would be much better off. I finally relented and stopped trying to rear and drag her around then she got on, I slowly keep giving her a little bit more control under saddle perhaps one day she can prove that she is responsible enough to call the shots but that day is NOT today. She must not only be able to keep me safe but be capable of showing my incredible talent off to the world. when we got home the humans seemed quite upset that I stretched the wire out on the fence, it wasn't my fault! they put the top wire on too low for me to reach through so my withers were stuck when I pulled back. They went and grabbed a few things and, you won't believe it the fence bit me the next time I went to reach through. Rather annoyed with this as I knew it meant I could be kept on a diet I tried to bite the fence back. DO NOT DO THIS it hurts! electric fences are evil, and the humans are incredibly cruel to me by keeping my locked in one and not feeding me as much as I would like. on the plus side the grass has started growing!


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

_Sorry for the delay I have been to busy to post and so this is what happened the day before yesterday that never actually got put online  _

Calliente: the human has been putting this thing on my head (Assassin says its called a halter) and is leading me all over the place, and she has also been touching me everywhere, and I mean everywhere! She says she is checking to see if I am ready to be gelded whatever that means. I am very uncertain about her playing with my feet it is weird, but she just keeps working at it a little bit every day so I am starting to get used to it. I noticed that Assassin suddenly smelled different today and after that the Human took Assassin out of my pen and put Dude in with me. I guess Dude is ok but I miss Assassin she is more fun. I let the human know I was very upset with her for taking my mare away, I stamped my foot down hard, twice, just to tell her how mad I was, I think she got the point. 

Trinity: Instead of putting the saddle with the horn on today, the human put the small flat saddle on me. Pretty brave of her actually, I mean yes this saddle is more comfortable for me and I look awesome in it but that doesn't mean I will take things any easier on her! I have decided to help my human develop a better seat you should have seen her scrambling to stay in that saddle. Apparently they are not really designed to be taking super tight turns at top speed! Hehehehe I think she nearly came off a few times but she still kept going and asking me to turn just like we did at that arena with the big crowd of people. If it were up to me she would have a much easier time with it, I want to be like California Chrome now. I promise I won't fly sideways anymore if she would just let me race hehehe! By the end of the ride I was pooped so I let her take control, she cooled me out and untacked me then she snapped a picture of my favorite part of the ride!









a good roll gets rid of all of those itchy spots

Jessie: My human and I have been having short happy rides for a few days now I am still a little nervous, waiting for something to go wrong like it did in my other homes but she is really patient and taking things nice and slow. Nothing has gone wrong yet so maybe there is no reason to be nervous, we go walking all over the place, I think the human is letting me get used to being ridden again before asking me for anymore speed. One thing I don't like on our rides is bridling up, I like the bit, in fact I pick it up all on my own but the headstall is kind of scary! My human is always very patient with me, I like that.


Dude: The human finally noticed me, and took me out for a real ride. It was a about time I let her know just how excited I was, I was running and snorting and crow hopping, it was fun, she road me through it and I soon settled down that much goofing off is hard work! We walked through streams and went up and down some pretty big hills, I even got to chase a couple of geese. It was nice and not our usual arena workouts but I think this might be to much work for everyday. Hopefully we get back on track with our arena work soon, then maybe I can start teaching some kids to ride again. After our ride the human put me in the corral with the colt and moved the mare. Good Lord! There is no way I was ever even half as annoying as this kid! 










_(aside from human: actually Dude you were far more annoying)_ 

Buddy: _*Snort_ ya you were more like twenty times as annoying as him Dude!


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

So the human brought us more water today and Dude showed me an awesome new game, right after she brings you fresh water you put your nose in it and splash it all over the place! Dude and I were soaked and the human was laughing, she says I wag my tail like a dog when I am happy. She was trying to take a video of it to show all of you but Assassin told me that when the human's phone or camera comes out you are supposed to look as bland and boring as possible. I guess Dude is kind of fun to hang out with too, but i still miss Assassin. 

Jessie: the human didn't work with us today, she was favoring her right leg a little, I think Trinity must of injured her yesterday. 

Trinity: It was not me! it looked like she has a stone bruise, possibly an abscess, nothing I could have caused! Besides I heard she was helping seed oats,

Dude: OATS! I wonder if we get to eat them all?


----------

